# Blackening Stainless steel



## houtex (Feb 23, 2008)

What's the process to blacken stainless steel at home? Ihave a very small job and would like to do this at home with hopefully little mess and low cost if possible.


----------



## Cuso (Feb 23, 2008)

I think its called Parkerizing or something, I know the clips on Novatacs are parkerized you might want to search for that word..


----------



## houtex (Feb 23, 2008)

I'll look more into it. Let me tell you what I want to. First i have a couple of knives that that clips just SCREAM out LOOK A KNIFE, but the sweet mod I'd like to pull off is a black PEU bezel with red tritium on my new black Novatac.


----------



## Cuso (Feb 23, 2008)

houtex said:


> I'll look more into it. Let me tell you what I want to. First i have a couple of knives that that clips just SCREAM out LOOK A KNIFE, but the sweet mod I'd like to pull off is a black PEU bezel with red tritium on my new black Novatac.


Ohhhh, I can see it now....Darth Vader's own personal Novatac, that would be most sweet...I might try that too now


----------



## fludunlimited (Feb 23, 2008)

the hollow grind in this blade is blackend with feric acid from radioshack. leave it in for about 20 seconds.
just cleen and oil after to stop the corrosion.


----------



## JimmyM (Feb 23, 2008)

I believe you mean Ferric Chloride. Ask for PC Board etching solution.
I also found this link...
http://www.jouster.com/articles30m1/parkerizing.html


----------



## fludunlimited (Feb 23, 2008)

thats the stuff



JimmyM said:


> I believe you mean Ferric Chloride. Ask for PC Board etching solution.
> I also found this link...
> http://www.jouster.com/articles30m1/parkerizing.html


----------



## piney12 (Feb 23, 2008)

If you go to Brownells (gunsmithing website) they have
a coating that sprays on and then is cooked in the oven
for an hour or so. Many colors and the stuff adds to the
corrosion resistance when it is applied. Very, very tough
coating.

I have not used it but it has a pretty good reputation.

piney12


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Feb 24, 2008)

You might want to check out this black oxide coating process also. There is a link to some videos on YouTube showing their process.


----------



## Torque1st (Feb 25, 2008)

Check with any local gunsmith or shop.


----------



## MetalZone (Feb 25, 2008)

The clip on SureFire lights are said to be stainless steel and it's blackened. What process was done to it and how durable is it?


----------



## Cuso (Feb 25, 2008)

Hmm I think getting an extra Novatac bezel and having someone mill the slots in it , will be easier then dealing with all that chemical stuff...:naughty:


----------



## houtex (Feb 25, 2008)

Would the bezel be big enough for trits Cuso?


----------



## Cuso (Feb 28, 2008)

houtex said:


> Would the bezel be big enough for trits Cuso?


I dont know bro, looks pretty small , but you never know...


----------



## houtex (Feb 29, 2008)

Damn Cuso you take some great pictures. I will be ordeing some PEU bezels soon but Bart has already sold out of trits. I might try filling in with Glow epoxy.


----------



## Cuso (Feb 29, 2008)

houtex said:


> Damn Cuso you take some great pictures. I will be ordeing some PEU bezels soon but Bart has already sold out of trits. I might try filling in with Glow epoxy.


Thanks..Yeah those trits didn't last long, I was lucky to score some green...Glow-poxy is not a bad idea at all, its what I was going to do to my extra PEU, if the trits didn't came along..Good luck


----------



## mkmckinley (Mar 2, 2008)

You can't parkerize stainless. If you want to spend a few bucks and don't mid sending the parts off look into "tungsten DLC" coating. It's used on knives and firearms and is really durable.


----------



## j2coe (Mar 2, 2008)

how big a piece and how even a black are you looking for? I have an electro chemical engraver that is the same type used to make the blackend logo on knife blades. I did the clip and ring for my black leatherman wave since they don't make them in black. :thumbsup: the clip was harder since it was bigger than the etching pad but I'm going to try a different idea and see if I get a more even blackening, :thinking: they are really more dark gray also.


----------



## mrsinbad (Mar 13, 2008)

Anyone have any idea how long this finish would last?


----------

